# The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as Bane



## Faradin (Jan 20, 2011)

Now, for the few people out there who appreciate the world Christopher Nolan has created for his spin on the Batman franchise, this is a big shocker. Neither of these villains were very plausible choices, as both have origins rooted in fairly surreal circumstances, and Nolan has been making every effort in the world to steer the movies in a believable direction. The story has always been central to the genuine human side of the characters, as opposed to the fantastical Batman mythology. Also taking into consideration the casting decision itself (Note: The statement from Warner Bros. announced Anne Hathaway as "Selina Kyle" and not specifically "Catwoman"), both Anne and Tom being very reserved actors not prone to villainous behavior or stylized action roles. Though the same was said about Heath Ledger when he was announced as the Joker.
So thoughts, complaints, praises? This may also be a good thread to backpedal to Christopher Nolan's previous films in order to better make sense how this new movie will play out.


----------



## Browder (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as *

Angelina Jolie is going to be _pissed_. If memory serves she announced to the acting world that she had dibs on that part.

I like Anne Hathaway though, so I'm happy. Better than the rumors I heard of Eddie Murphy as The Riddler.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*

I have no idea who either of those two are.

Which I like, as it always annoyed me during Lord of the Rings, I couldn't help but imagine Hugo Weaving suddenly putting on some sunglasses and beating everyone up.

Along with other similar situations in other films.


----------



## Faradin (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Browder said:


> Angelina Jolie is going to be _pissed_. If memory serves she announced to the acting world that she had dibs on that part.


 
Yeah, those were total bullshit rumors. They came about in late 2008, the script hadn't even started being written until October of 2010.
And for those who don't know who Anne Hathaway/Tom Hardy are--
Anne Hathaway: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0004266/
Tom Hardy: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0362766/
Tom Hardy is most recognizable as Eames from Inception, Nolan's last movie.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as *

I knew Bane was coming, but with Talia Ah Guhl (?) in the movie, everyone was really hoping for Ra Ah Guhl (both of which I have no idea who they are). I had the highest hopes for a Mr. Freeze, but only in my dreams I guess :c


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Lastdirewolf said:


> I knew Bane was coming, but with Talia Ah Guhl (?) in the movie, everyone was really hoping for Ra Ah Guhl (both of which I have no idea who they are). I had the highest hopes for a Mr. Freeze, but only in my dreams I guess :c


 
Ra's al Ghul was in the first film. I was hoping for Clayface, personally, but that's just like Terminator 2 or whatever.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as *

What's so unbelievable about Bane? Isn't he just some guy fucked up on drugs?

I am excited for this film though.


----------



## Azure (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as *

Angelina Jolie was never a good actress anyway.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as *

I think Anne Hathaway is a great choice. She is a good actress with a great nose for projects... well usually.

I wonder how Christopher Nolan is going to put Catwoman in the script... she's kind of a goofy superhero, as proved by the infamous Halle Berry movie.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as *

Catwoman will essentially be a furry lifestyler. I called it.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as *

Well as long as Anne Hathaway can portray Catwoman better than what Halley Berry did with that god awful movie that should of went straight to video instead of making it into theaters.


----------



## Aden (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*

Oh man, definitely looking forward to this. Nolan knows how to cast like a motherfucker.



Browder said:


> Angelina Jolie is going to be _pissed_. If memory serves she announced to the acting world that she had dibs on that part.


 
Let her baww, who cares :V


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as *

I could have sworn they said they weren't going to do Catwoman again after the Haley barry movie. But eh, interesting choice and of course I'm curious to see what they'll do with it. ( I just wish they would have done Harley Quinn and Poison Ivy )


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 20, 2011)

Really wanted to see Philip Seymore Hoffman as The Penguin.

And Tom Hardy as Bane?  Would rather have seen him as Hugo Strange but oh well.


----------



## Faradin (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*

I should remind everyone that the statement from WB said Anne was cast as "Selena Kyle" and not "Catwoman", which means while she may play the Catwoman character, its also possible she may never even wear a costume and could function as just an obsessive/homicidal love interest for Bruce Wayne. Wouldn't be a stretch of the imagination for those familiar with Nolan's directing/writing style. Females in his movies always tend to be the tetherball pole the plot revolves around, and with 



Spoiler



Rachel getting blow'd up in TDK, Bruce could lead himself into dangerous territory in his grief,


 i.e., taking a more-than-friendly interest in someone like Selena Kyle.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as *

Honestly I was looking forward to the riddler in this series. He's pretty campy at times, but so was the joker. Riddler has a fantastic potential to be incredibly disturbing. 
Bane is acceptable, but not that interesting in my opinion. He's very gritty and real because he is just a guy messed up on drugs, but so what? We went from an incredibly intense psychological villain to...a guy that's really big and goes "raar" a lot.


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Faradin said:


> I should remind everyone that the statement from WB said Anne was cast as "Selena Kyle" and not "Catwoman", which means while she may play the Catwoman character, its also possible she may never even wear a costume and could function as just an obsessive/homicidal love interest for Bruce Wayne. Wouldn't be a stretch of the imagination for those familiar with Nolan's directing/writing style. Females in his movies always tend to be the tetherball pole the plot revolves around, and with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If they relegate Selena Kyle to just another love interest and not somehow make her a thief at least then a lot of people are going to be pissed


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Fay V said:


> Bane is acceptable, but not that interesting in my opinion. He's very gritty and real because he is just a guy messed up on drugs, but so what? We went from an incredibly intense psychological villain to...a guy that's really big and goes "raar" a lot.


 
Well Bane is actually a very intelligent villain in the Batman Mythos.  Don't let the Batman & Robin movie be your example of who Bane is, he's not some random meathead.

And besides, he was the man who broke the Batman.  That in and of itself is huge and makes me wonder if this is going borrow heavily from the Knightfall arc.


----------



## Faradin (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Fay V said:


> Honestly I was looking forward to the riddler in this series. He's pretty campy at times, but so was the joker. Riddler has a fantastic potential to be incredibly disturbing.
> Bane is acceptable, but not that interesting in my opinion. He's very gritty and real because he is just a guy messed up on drugs, but so what? We went from an incredibly intense psychological villain to...a guy that's really big and goes "raar" a lot.



From what I understand, Bane is quite the intellectual. Its possible that he'll play that role throughout most of the movie, and only in desperation turned to steroids (or, less likely, Venom) to beef himself up and take on Batman physically.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as *

If they DID put the Riddler in, who would play him?


----------



## Aden (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



8-bit said:


> If they DID put the Riddler in, who would play him?


 
Jim Carrey, duh :V


----------



## Fay V (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Well Bane is actually a very intelligent villain in the Batman Mythos.  Don't let the Batman & Robin movie be your example of who Bane is, he's not some random meathead.
> 
> And besides, he was the man who broke the Batman.  That in and of itself is huge and makes me wonder if this is going borrow heavily from the Knightfall arc.


That's fair enough I suppose. I've been playing too many videogames and thinking of what they essentially are. When push comes to shove and the fight is on, I've always viewed Bane as, that guy you jump on and rip tubes out of. 
However I am willing to admit there is way more to this sort of movie and they could easily make him into one hell of a villain. I'm just very worried that the climactic event would be a brains vs. brawn affair. That's really not very interesting in my opinion, especially with batman. I would much rather see the world's greatest detective really need to use it, rather than watch another glorified moment of "I can make him run into a wall." or "I'll use this convenient chandelier, bell, whatever to drop on him" bleh. 

I trust Nolan however, I'll go see the movie, and I'll hope he proves my worst fears wrong. I would have preferred the Riddler, but I never liked Scarecrow much before seeing the first movie and that went quite well. 



8-bit said:


> If they DID put the Riddler in, who would play him?



haven't the faintest. Never would have pegged Leger for Joker after all.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Aden said:


> Jim Carrey, duh :V


 
Are you doubting his abilities? HE IS GOD!! :V


----------



## Faradin (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Fay V said:


> I would have preferred the Riddler, but I never liked Scarecrow much before seeing the first movie and that went quite well.


 
More than likely Scarecrow will be in this one too, and if he is will definitely have a more prevalent role. Nolan stated that they were introducing new characters, but wanted to work with pre-existing ones as much as possible, since this third movie will be wrapping up the entire storyline they've created.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Fay V said:


> That's fair enough I suppose. I've been playing too many videogames and thinking of what they essentially are. When push comes to shove and the fight is on, I've always viewed Bane as, that guy you jump on and rip tubes out of.
> However I am willing to admit there is way more to this sort of movie and they could easily make him into one hell of a villain. I'm just very worried that the climactic event would be a brains vs. brawn affair. That's really not very interesting in my opinion, especially with batman. I would much rather see the world's greatest detective really need to use it, rather than watch another glorified moment of "I can make him run into a wall." or "I'll use this convenient chandelier, bell, whatever to drop on him" bleh.


 
Well even before Venom was introduced to Bane, he was essentially Batman's equal in every respect, except he was much more ruthless having grown up in a Central/South American prison.  All Venom did was give him a physical edge over Bats.  Batman at one point in the comics got addicted to Venom, so that could play some role in Batman dealing with not being powerful enough to deal with his adversary and has a moment of weakness.  

I could see a Talia/Bane team-up with Selina Kyle playing a love interest which plays on Batman's ability to trust other people while trying to uncover some plot against Gotham City.  Especially now since he's being hunted by the cops and Jim Gordan can't exactly meet with him for coffee on top of the GCPD and talk things over now.


----------



## Faradin (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*

People keep mentioning Talia Al Ghul. She's not in this at all. More rumors that have already been squashed.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Faradin said:


> People keep mentioning Talia Al Ghul. She's not in this at all. More rumors that have already been squashed.


 
As far as I've seen Talia hasn't been officially denied as a character in the upcoming movie.  We do know that Nolan was looking for as many as two female roles in the film.

The main reason why I bring up Talia is because each of Nolan's Batman films has a specific theme.

Begins was about fear.

DK was about escalation.

DKR with the inclusion of Selina Kyle and even with Bane in some respects brings up the issue of trust.  Talia, being the mother of Bruce Wayne's son in the comics, is a huge trust issue to be thrown in with this.  Both women are extremely influential in Batman's life, both helping and hurting him at times, yet their motivations are consistently unclear which even throws the great detective for a loop at times.

It's just a dynamic that I, and I think a lot of other people speculating on the film, would love to see or at least see as worthy of being in the Nolanverse.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Faradin said:


> More than likely Scarecrow will be in this one too, and if he is will definitely have a more prevalent role. Nolan stated that they were introducing new characters, but wanted to work with pre-existing ones as much as possible, since this third movie will be wrapping up the entire storyline they've created.


 
Doubt Scarecrow will be doing much in this film. In the first film, he was about to conquer Gotham with fear. In the second film he was selling drugs out of a van. Yeah, he's done.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*

Johnny Depp would make an excellent Riddler, just saying.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Jashwa said:


> Johnny Depp would make an excellent Riddler, just saying.


 
I heard something about David Tennant wanting to play The Riddler.

I'm sick of Johnny Depp :/


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



secretfur said:


> I heard something about David Tennant wanting to play The Riddler.
> 
> I'm sick of Johnny Depp :/


 Why? He hasn't made anything since Pirates that anyone should've actually watched. :V


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Jashwa said:


> Why? He hasn't made anything since Pirates that anyone should've actually watched. :V


 
Everytime I start to respect him as an actor he becomes Tim Burton's fucktoy. And I will never forgive him for Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as *

Dunno why folks are hating on Halle Berry for Catwoman. You could have put any great actress in that role and that Catwoman movie still would have blown shit.


----------



## Faradin (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



secretfur said:


> Everytime I start to respect him as an actor he becomes Tim Burton's fucktoy. And I will never forgive him for Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.








Mr. Depp Wonka would like a word with you.


----------



## Xegras (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Jashwa said:


> Johnny Depp would make an excellent Riddler, just saying.


 
NO! NO! NO!

Not every single role in the goddamn movie world is great for johnny depp.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Aden said:


> Jim Carrey, duh :V



Bullshit. We all know how he feels about playing somebody twice. >:V


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



8-bit said:


> If they DID put the Riddler in, who would play him?


 
I know Robin Williams had dibs on the part.


----------



## Faradin (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I know Robin Williams had dibs on the part.


 
Oh yeah, lets just name all the wackiest actors we know and cast them as the Riddler, that'll work.
While we're at it, lets recast Christian Bale with Sam Worthington, he's a much bigger/better action star.
I'm glad that there are people who actually make a living off casting the right actors for roles, because whoever starts these rumors just has no originality.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*

I'm surprised they went for Bane when he was in, you know, Batman & Robin. I'm not too excited about the villains chosen here, although admittedly they're much less obscure than that guy from the first movie. Besides, The Dark Knight was one of my favorite movies ever, so I think that Nolan can pull this off pretty nicely.

Besides, it's better to let the director have his way with the movie. If he just gives into peer pressure we would end up with another Spider-Man 3. :V


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Kellie Gator said:


> I'm surprised they went for Bane when he was in, you know, Batman & Robin. I'm not too excited about the villains chosen here, although admittedly they're much less obscure than that guy from the first movie.


 
You mean Ra's al Ghul? He's one of Batman's greatest enemies :/


----------



## Adenosis Silo (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Faradin said:


> Now, for the *few people* out there who appreciate the world Christopher Nolan has created for his spin on the Batman franchise,


 
Few people? As I understand it Nolan's Batman is considered to be one of the best interpretations ever. I haven't really heard anyone be too critical of it except for the occasional poster on the SSH forums.

Though I personally think it's a bit overrated. Don't get me wrong, Batman Begins was great, it just screamed "Batman" at me. I hadn't been paying much attention to the batman film franchise, so when I first watched it I did so under the assumption that it was a prequel. TDK, I must admit, didn't have the same effect on me, of course, it was better than many other interpretations of batman, but the "realism" was starting to show, it seemed a bit less like batman and more like a regular, but very nicely done summer action movie. Batman Begins left many interesting possibilities open which TDK, unfortunately closed.

Sadly, I think the third movie will remove even more of the Batman-esque feel from the franchise, dropping it much lower down the "masterpiece" chart in my opinion.

Gotham Knight, however, was brilliant, that seemed almost like it was ripped from a comic, true the stories were simple and uninteresting, but the animation, soundtrack and general feel of the DTV were more "Batman" than the vast majority of screen interpretations I've ever seen. What would be cool to see now is someone remake the Nolan films with the same animation as GK's Deadshot short, then we would probably have the best Batman movies EVER. (IMO)


----------



## Faradin (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Kellie Gator said:


> I'm surprised they went for Bane when he was in, you know, Batman & Robin. I'm not too excited about the villains chosen here, although admittedly they're much less obscure than that guy from the first movie.


 
Well both villains from Batman Begins are pretty well known amongst people who read the comics, neither are very obscure to anyone other than people who only watch the movies.


----------



## Faradin (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Adenosis Silo said:


> Few people? As I understand it Nolan's Batman is considered to be one of the best interpretations ever. I haven't really heard anyone be too critical of it except for the occasional poster on the SSH forums.
> 
> Though I personally think it's a bit overrated. Don't get me wrong, Batman Begins was great, it just screamed "Batman" at me. I hadn't been paying much attention to the batman film franchise, so when I first watched it I did so under the assumption that it was a prequel. TDK, I must admit, didn't have the same effect on me, of course, it was better than many other interpretations of batman, but the "realism" was starting to show, it seemed a bit less like batman and more like a regular, but very nicely done summer action movie. Batman Begins left many interesting possibilities open which TDK, unfortunately closed.
> 
> ...


 
Well see, you kinda just confirmed my point with that whole post. I didn't mean "few people" as in "few people think the movies are of high quality", I meant it as in "few people appreciate how Nolan is moving Batman away from its campy comic-book roots".


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



~secret~ said:


> You mean Ra's al Ghul? He's one of Batman's greatest enemies :/


 Well, I don't read the comics so I wouldn't know how much he appears in it. But no one seems to talk about him otherwise.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as *

Read this comment @http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1345836/board/nest/177008586


----------



## Faradin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



ukbeast said:


> Read this comment @http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1345836/board/nest/177008586


 
Well that was silly. No, of course it wouldn't.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as *

I was rooting for the Riddler, but these choices sound good too. Has Bane ever been in a Batman film before? I don't remember, but it will be interesting to see how he's portrayed in this adaptation. I absolutely loved the Scarecrow in the first film, despite his short stage presence.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Kirbizard said:


> I was rooting for the Riddler, but these choices sound good too. Has Bane ever been in a Batman film before? I don't remember, but it will be interesting to see how he's portrayed in this adaptation. I absolutely loved the Scarecrow in the first film, despite his short stage presence.


 He was in "Batman and Robin" as a stupid grunt on roids.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Jashwa said:


> He was in "Batman and Robin" as a stupid grunt on roids.



I just noticed someone else in the thread mentioned this too, I guess I skimmed over it at first. I hope he gets redeemed in this film. :c


----------



## Faradin (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises Villains Announced: Anne Hathaway as Catwoman/Tom Hardy as*



Kirbizard said:


> I just noticed someone else in the thread mentioned this too, I guess I skimmed over it at first. I hope he gets redeemed in this film. :c


 
Put it this way: Bane is the one who broke the Batman. And no one breaks the Batman.


----------

